
Staple Food Vending Machines Serve Those Living on $4 a Day - ca98am79
http://www.psfk.com/2015/03/algramo-vending-machines-food-staples-feeds-the-poor.html#.VRVuVCCfTVo.twitter
======
jsilence
In Germany the small beverage company "Premium" does not offer discounts on
larger orders. Instead they offer "Antimengenrabatt" for smaller customers, in
order to give them a chance to enter the market.

They operate on a couple of those principles which they call the "Premium
Operatoing System for companies". [http://www.premium-
cola.de/betriebssystem](http://www.premium-cola.de/betriebssystem) (Sorry,
german only).

So while I like the idea of the algramo vending machine, I think it makes the
world a little bit more inhumane for the poor, while Premium makes the
business world a little bit more humane.

------
vskarine
I hope that www.soylent.com and www.spacenutrientsstation.com would do
something similar in US

------
Turing_Machine
This seems like something that might've been in Stephenson's _Snow Crash_.

------
aceperry
Looks like something that can be useful here in the US.

------
jqm
This is awesome! (I just hope for these poor people's sake that it's more
reliable than the Coke machine at my work).

